# Background Images?



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Anybody know where I can get a hold of some high resolution images of aquarium backgrounds? I'd like to play around with one and add some custom touches, but I can't find an image to start out with. I even have access to poster printers that can print 3' wide by almost any length.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Since you have a printer just yahoo or google images for somthing you like. Then print it to a size that works for you.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Tried. Most of the stuff I'm finding doesn't have a very high resolution so when I blow it up nice and big it doesn't look so good. I'm going to keep trying tho.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Yea, Aquarium backgrounds can be anything you like. Man, What I could do with a printer that would do that size. You are lucky to have that access!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.backgroundsarchive.com/images/pub/1/1388s5ufp3a8tn.jpg
http://www.backgroundsarchive.com/images/pub/24/24847ulb8yw1xm5.jpg
http://www.backgroundsarchive.com/images/pub/24/24919yj2dse8n7r.jpg
http://www.essex.ac.uk/bs/crru/images/21%20Coral%20reef%20scene%20(anthias).jpg


----------

